# Kerala's First Sikh Convert- Nintyone-year Old Sardar Bhupinder



## drkhalsa (Jan 23, 2007)

Nintyone-year old Sardar Bhupinder Singh from Kadakarapally is the only living Malayalee Sikh in Kerala. People call him "Sikh Chettan", that is, elder brother.

On Baisakhi day in 1936, fed up of caste barriers, Bhaskaran embraced Sikhism and became Bhupinder Singh. he was not alone. Around 300 families, mostly from backward castes, converted at that time.

There is a historical background to this conversion. During Vaikkom Satyagraha in 1922, at the instance of Mahatma Gandhi, a few Akalis came to Vaikkom to make langar for satyagrahis. After successful completion of satyagraha and the Temple Entry Proclamation, some of the Akalis stayed back. Some youth were attracted by the discliplined life and joined Sikhism.

Bhupinder has a different story to tell: "After Vaikkom Satyagraha, backward castes basked in a renewed vigour. At that time, Ambedkar exhorted people that if you don't get self-respect and dignity in your own religion, you should get out of it. This prompted many of us to join Sikhism.

Initially it was tough. "My father was liberal enough but his brother opposed my conversion tooth and nail. But I stuck to my belief."

After becoming a Sikh, Bhupinder went to Gujaranwallah and Lahore for theological studies. He worked some time in Khalsa College. But the returns were inadequate. So he joined the British Royal Army as a technician in 1940. He retired in 1968 as Subedar.

Though he married a Sikh, his daughters and sons are Hindus and married under Hindu Ezhava customs. "When the community shrank we found it very difficult to find matches. So none of us insisted the second generation to follow our example. Many families later re-converted to Hinduism. It is one of the reasons for our decline in Kerala."

Bhupinder complains that when numbers became dwindled, the Sikh Committee stopped showing any interest in them.

Every Sunday Bhupinder visits the only gurdwara in the State of Elamakkara in Kochi. Recently the Kochi Gurdwara Committee honoured him with a saropa.

The nonagenarian always keeps a low profile. "Once S S Barnala came here. He was eager to know more about Malayalee Sikhs. He asked me so many things and wanted me to write a book, but I politely refused.:

Leading a solitary life after his wife's death, Sardar Bhupinder has only one wish: "Till thee last breath I want to be a true follower of the Panth."

so the children of people that embraced sikhism did not followed sikhism.
the main reason i think is that they did not want to wear 5ks thats why they embraced hinduism.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 23, 2007)

Gurfateh
We lack missionaries as they were during the time of pre indipendance.

Present day guys are more defensive and self conscius,then confidant to preach Gurmat.In fact we do not have any preaching missionary left in good numbers.


----------



## Dimitri (Jan 23, 2007)

Only hope for Sikh Philosophy or Sikhi in general is in West (i know bold statement)


----------



## Lionchild (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert- Nintyone-year old Sardar Bhupin*



Dimitri said:


> Only hope for Sikh Philosophy or Sikhi in general is in West (i know bold statement)



well there is other countries in the world that sikhi can be spread to, it just takes effort and a little creativity. Its not easy, however, the benefits are large.


----------



## gurc (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

Gurfateh,

We don't have trained missionaries who able preach in Engish/or other languages about Sikhism.
For Christians, they have people going around trying to convert other.
There are a few instances , when they stop me and start talking about Jesus Chris.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

why you people are not accepting reality.it is very difficuilt for each and every sikh to wear 5ks.that is the main reason people just leave sikhism.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

Gurfateh

If motivation is there then 5ks are an assets then a liability.


kds1980 said:


> why you people are not accepting reality.it is very difficuilt for each and every sikh to wear 5ks.that is the main reason people just leave sikhism.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> If motivation is there then 5ks are an assets then a liability.



you are right but how many people really have motivation?


----------



## Bijla Singh (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert- Nintyone-year old Sardar*

Well they have enough excuses for not wanting to become children of Guru Sahib.


----------



## gurus_princess (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



kds1980 said:


> why you people are not accepting reality.it is very difficuilt for each and every sikh to wear 5ks.that is the main reason people just leave sikhism.


Can I ask how would it be so difficult to wear the 5ks?  
You can make up many excuses to not wear the 5ks but once you wear all of them and know the full meaning and understand then you will feel 'happy'.

For example, your family says 'let's go swimming'; you can make many excuses to get yourself out.
Your mother says 'wear goggles and a swimming cap so you can keep your eyes protected and your hair dry'; you can make many excuses to get yourself out this time as well.
BUT, if you wear the goggles and swimming cap and you go into the swimming pool, you will enjoy your time while in the pool (and probably wouldn't want to come out) and look forward to going again.

Bhul chuk muaf karni (I don't know how to spell in 'English-Punjabi')


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



gurus_princess said:


> Can I ask how would it be so difficult to wear the 5ks?
> You can make up many excuses to not wear the 5ks but once you wear all of them and know the full meaning and understand then you will feel 'happy'.
> 
> For example, your family says 'let's go swimming'; you can make many excuses to get yourself out.
> ...



if wearing 5ks is not difficuilt then why many sikhs are abandoning it.?
wearing 5ks require spirituality , self control  and courage.unfortunately  majority of people lack these things thats why it is difficuilt for people
to wear 5ks.


----------



## Bijla Singh (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

Sikhi sure is a path of struggle but life itself is a struggle. Only winners stand up to the challenge and learn how to survive. Had Sikhs in 18th century made such excuses, Sikhi would've died a long time ago.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



Bijla Singh said:


> Sikhi sure is a path of struggle but life itself is a struggle. Only winners stand up to the challenge and learn how to survive. Had Sikhs in 18th century made such excuses, Sikhi would've died a long time ago.



things were different in 18th century.at that time majority of communities
of the world proudly wore their religious symbols and traditional clothes.
but after the onslaught of western culture majority of communities of the world have abandoned their religious symbols and traditional clothes.
any person that tries to wear them  mocked by the others. 
do majority of brahman keep " bodi" ,no do majority of muslims wear beard no
infact sikhs are much tougher than other communities for not abandoning their religious symbols.


----------



## Bijla Singh (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

However it is much easier to keep hair and practice Sikhi these days since we have homes, cars and all the worldly things to keep us at comfort. We don't have to live in jungles anymore. We have food to fill our stomach. No prices are on our heads now. Singhs in 18th century lived a tough life but never gave up Sikhi which is why they were victorious and are remembered by the entire Panth daily in Ardaas. These excuses will do no good in Guru's Darbar. Time changes but Sikhi doesn't as truth always stays the same.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert-*

a respectful person can happily give his life.but if he is humilated again and again the it is really difficuilt for him to live.the same thing is happening with the sikhs they are humilated again and again by other people of society even by sikh girls.go to following blogspot and read the comments of many sikhs which are rejected by many girls for marriage just because they wear turban.

Finding a Wife


----------



## Bijla Singh (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

This is not a humiliation but a choice. Those girls are uneducated and ignorant about Sikhi. It is better for an Amritdhari not to have a superficial girls as a partner. I myself rejected many girls because they were not in Sikhi as much or were non-Sikhs but it doesn't mean I humiliated them. Guru Sahib gave us this life, gives us food to eat and surely He will give everything else (including partner) only if we follow Him and do Ardaas. I don't think forsaking Sikhi over women is an act of a true Sikh. In any case, think about what will you say in front of Guru Sahib. People should have strong faith and self-confidence which comes from rehat and naam simran.


----------



## gurus_princess (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



kds1980 said:


> if wearing 5ks is not difficuilt then why many sikhs are abandoning it.?
> wearing 5ks require spirituality , self control and courage.unfortunately majority of people lack these things thats why it is difficuilt for people
> to wear 5ks.


 
Well, they don't know the meaning of the 5ks. That's why they don't wear them, simple as that.


----------



## gurus_princess (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



Bijla Singh said:


> However it is much easier to keep hair and practice Sikhi these days since we have homes, cars and all the worldly things to keep us at comfort. We don't have to live in jungles anymore. We have food to fill our stomach. No prices are on our heads now. Singhs in 18th century lived a tough life but never gave up Sikhi which is why they were victorious and are remembered by the entire Panth daily in Ardaas. These excuses will do no good in Guru's Darbar. Time changes but Sikhi doesn't as truth always stays the same.


 
I agree 100% with Bilja Singh.  

We have a 'Punjabi school' I go to, my uncle teaches Sikh history. He has told us a lot about the wars and challenges Sikhs had to go through. My dad has also told us how Sikh people had to live in jungles and live a hard life, so I'm grateful that I never had to go through any of that.

Today, right now, we have an opportunity to make Sikhism shine but if we don't understand or at least know the basics of it, how can we?


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



gurus_princess said:


> Well, they don't know the meaning of the 5ks. That's why they don't wear them, simple as that.



the main reason is that it is really hard to convince people that wearing 5ks
is necessary in this world.


----------



## gurus_princess (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



kds1980 said:


> the main reason is that it is really hard to convince people that wearing 5ks
> is necessary in this world.


 
Maybe this website can give an answer;

Five Sikh Symbols: Panj Kakaar: Kesh Kanga kara Kirpan kachehra


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*



gurus_princess said:


> Maybe this website can give an answer;
> 
> Five Sikh Symbols: Panj Kakaar: Kesh Kanga kara Kirpan kachehra



dear guru ki princess

all religions give this type of justification for their rituals and symbols
if you visit hindu sites they too have justification for their ituals
but these justification hardly convince anyone that symbols that 5ks are important


----------



## gurus_princess (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Here is the Story of Kerala's First Sikh Convert*

[/quote]


kds1980 said:


> dear guru ki princess
> all religions give this type of justification for their rituals and symbols
> if you visit hindu sites they too have justification for their ituals
> but these justification hardly convince anyone that symbols that 5ks are important


 
I understand what you mean.
I will try to attempt to answer your questions from what I think, but I am not a proper sikh, so i will apologise for any mistakes.
I don't really know much about this but I will write why I think we should wear the 5k's;

*Kes*-God gave us an arm for a reason, he gave us five toes for a reason. This means he gave us hair for a reason. We might not know this reason. You could say it is like a tree. A tree with all its leaves looks beautiful and thrives with energy. A tree without leaves looks 'sad' and lacks energy and can not 'grow towards the sun'

*Kanga*- I think of the kanga as a 'portable comb'. it really is to keep your hair neat and clean.

*Kachera*- I found this answer on a thread about kacheras posted by *Hai_Bhi_Sach*
The following is a general viewpoint of the undergarment known as Kachera. 

Kachera is an essentially an undergarment and is made from cotton material. The significance of the Kachera worn by a Sikh is that it is a halfway mark garment between a trouser and a conventional underwear (or Boxer short). It usually runs almost up to the knee level. It is the only most dignified undergarment that is worn by a Sikh or Khalsa in in public without wearing over a trouser or a pyjama etc.

The Kachera is also known as a “Rave Kachera” or “Barekaan Wala Kachera”. The name “Rave Kachera” comes from the fact that the cloth it is turned diagonally (i.e. at 45 degrees to the direction it has been woven) and sewn together to form a tube which is then further shaped. Hence the word Rave(diagonal). The name “Barekaan Wala Kachera” comes from the fact that unlike a conventional boxer short, when you sit down on your feet you will almost expose your genitals. Whereas the “Barekaan Wala Kachera”, because the way it is cut and sewn together, it clings to your thighs as if it has put the breaks on hence giving the wearer a dignified appearance. The leg opening closes up tight against the thighs. 

Why invent the special Kachera for the Sikhs? In fact the kachera predates Sikh history and has its roots back to the times on “Ram”. There main reason for the existence of this particular design is that during the times of our Gurus the “Sikh Worrior” had to be ready for battle at all times (Tyaar ber Tyaaar). The Sikh warrior did not have the time to change clothes if attacked at any hour of the day or night. The Kachera allowed the Sikh warrior to operate in combat freely and without any hindrance or restriction. Sikhs fought many battles only wearing this undergarment. The Kachera thus plays a very important part in Sikhs daily life. A Sikh Warrior is always ready to go into action. The Kachera is thus an important part of a Sikh attire. 

*Karra*- When a couple get married they exchange rings which go on their fingers. Whenever they go to do something (with their hand e.g. cutting vegetables, typing on the computer) they see the ring and remember the love they have for their partner. 
Our karra is a 'bigger example' of the wedding ring. Whenever we go to do something, our karra comes forward and reminds us of god.

*Kirpan*- A police officer carries a gun around with them so that if anyone is in trouble and they need to use it, they can, to protect the other person.
Just like the policeman/woman, we are here to protect each other as well. This is why we carry our kirpan; to protect others and ourselves (i.e. self defense).
For example, just recently, in Brisbane (capital city of Qld, Australia) there have been men who have been kidnapping women off the street in the morning when they (the women) go out for their daily walk. One woman said she was saved because her dog barked and bit the man who was trying to kidnap and assault her. Now what would have happened if she didn't have a dog? What would have happened if she had a kirpan instead and knew how to use it properly?
(Sorry if I am using the wrong example to answer your question)
But, basically the kirpan is for self-defense and for the protection of others.

Again, I am not a proper sikh and can only answer these questions to the extent of my own knowledge.

Bhul chuk muaf


----------

